# Weight loss has plateaued



## bigaltucker (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi, I'm a newly diagnosed Type 2 diabetic.  I'm trying to put this into remission through diet and exercise and am not yet taking Metformin that I have been prescribed.  I'm following Dr. Michael Moseleys 8 week Blood Sugar diet, and am being pretty strict with it.  This limits my calorie intake to less than 800 calories per day, but eating normal healthy food with no or very little carbs.  When I started on the diet I lost 3 or 4 lbs fairly rapidly, but my weight loss seems to have stopped now and I'm just maintaining a constant weight, which is a bit demoralising.  I signed up with a personal trainer at the gym and he said I'm not eating enough to lose weight, which seems counter intuitive.  Anyone have any nuggets of wisdom for me other than just sticking to it.

Maybe I'm not drinking enough water or getting enough sleep?
Thanks for your help. A.


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 5, 2022)

How long have you maintained for?  I plateued for a couple of weeks and then when my body realised I wasnt giving up I started losing again 1-2 pounds a week.  I aim for 1200 calories and under 130g carbs a day and 10000 steps, but dont give up as it will start coming off again


----------



## Drummer (Dec 5, 2022)

@bigaltucker I found exactly the same thing on the occasions I was pushed to eat low calorie diets. I was just told I was doing it wrong, or miscalculating - of outright lying about what I was eating. I never got anywhere by cutting down on calories as I could not do much - I could hardly walk around the house.
I also would suggest eating more and maybe change the type of exercise you are doing.


----------



## travellor (Dec 5, 2022)

It's normal.
Your body initially starts by converting the easily accessible energy stores, glucose and water.
You then plateau as it switches over to burning fat.
And remember fat is twice as calorific as carbs and protein so weight loss will naturally slow.


----------



## bigaltucker (Dec 7, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> How long have you maintained for?  I plateued for a couple of weeks and then when my body realised I wasnt giving up I started losing again 1-2 pounds a week.  I aim for 1200 calories and under 130g carbs a day and 10000 steps, but dont give up as it will start coming off again


Thanks for the encouragement Jenny.  I did figure that I just need to stick at it.  I've been maintaining for about 3 weeks now.  The good news is that my blood glucose is still dropping.


----------



## bigaltucker (Dec 7, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> How long have you maintained for?  I plateued for a couple of weeks and then when my body realised I wasnt giving up I started losing again 1-2 pounds a week.  I aim for 1200 calories and under 130g carbs a day and 10000 steps, but dont give up as it will start coming off again


Thanks for the encouragement Jenny.  I did figure that I just need to stick at it.  I've been maintaining for about 3 weeks now.  The good news is that my blood glucose is still dropping.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 7, 2022)

How sure are you about your calorie intake? It can be hard to get a really good handle on this without making like an auditor and making sure you're counting absolutely everything - drinks, dressings, cooking oils etc etc etc - and getting portion sizes right. Anyway, most people underestimate, by a lot.

At 800 kcal per day I'd say you should def be losing weight.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 7, 2022)

I used to come to a dead stop when pushed to do low calorie diets - the GP simply would not be told that I would lose some weight, feel dreadful, go deathly grey and weepy, have no energy, my hair would fall out and I'd become disorientated. My weight would stabilise, then as soon as I began to eat normally it would go back up to what it had been.
Things were very different when I reduced weight by restricting carbohydrates.
Have you been monitoring your blood glucose levels? I wonder if you ate more but saw normal blood glucose for a while that might reset things and restore your metabolism so you can resume losing weight.


----------



## Portugal1000 (Dec 15, 2022)

When diagnosed in August I considered doing the Newcastle but I just knew I wouldn’t be able to maintain and opted for weight watchers and really cutting back on the carbs. Losing at a slowish pace mainly hindered by lots of holidays after diagnosis but as of last weigh in was 25 down. It really helps and motivates me to go to class each week and stay for the talk. Also lots of variety has kept me on track. It’s so annoying when the weight loss plateaus but stick with it as usually kicks in again. I’m also thinking of starting with personal trainer in New Year, never done that before.


----------

